# Your Favorite Skyline in The Common Wealth.



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

*For New Zealand.*

For such a small country New Zealand has two very good skylines which are Auckland and Wellington.

Auckland-




























Wellington-


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

*Kuala Lumpur , Malaysia*

1.









2.









3.


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

^^ Not bad,but petronas towers dominates a little to much for liking.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm a big fan of KL, but towers that dwarf the rest of the skyline aren't preferable. My own city is guilty of that too. KL looks great, but will look much better with 10-20 towers closer in height to Petronas. 

Toronto is going through the same process in regards to the CN Tower. At more than 300 ft taller than Petronas, the CN Tower dominates. The scale of buildings needed in Toronto is even greater to acheive the type of balance that I find optimal.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I rather like one or two towers that anchor the skyline and tower above the rest. It gives a focal point to the skyline and makes for better photographs, as the eye immediately gets drawn to a focal point. That last picture of KL with the sunset and the Petronas towers in the middle is probably the nicest I have ever seen of that city!


----------



## canadave87 (Oct 8, 2007)

isaidso said:


> I'm a big fan of KL, but towers that dwarf the rest of the skyline aren't preferable. My own city is guilty of that too. KL looks great, but will look much better with 10-20 towers closer in height to Petronas.
> 
> Toronto is going through the same process in regards to the CN Tower. At more than 300 ft taller than Petronas, the CN Tower dominates. The scale of buildings needed in Toronto is even greater to acheive the type of balance that I find optimal.


The difference, for me, is that the CN Tower is very tall but slender, so while it provides a focal point, it doesn't dominate, due to its lack of a large footprint. The PT, on the other hand, are quite large, both in size and height, so I find they kind of take over the skyline.


----------



## Anberlin (Aug 11, 2007)

In no particular order..

Kuala Lumpur
Melbourne
Sydney
Toronto


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

canadave87 said:


> The difference, for me, is that the CN Tower is very tall but slender, so while it provides a focal point, it doesn't dominate, due to its lack of a large footprint. The PT, on the other hand, are quite large, both in size and height, so I find they kind of take over the skyline.


Both cities will continue to build taller, so the imbalances that exist today will dissipate over time. KL benefits from the mountains in the background. Toronto will have to rely on the built form. 

I do love the Canadian National Tower, I'm just not a fan of the dwarfing effect it has from certain angles. Here's one shot I do like. It's quite an unusual pic.









Taken by: http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/[/QUOTE]

Some of those waterfront towers are close to 40 storeys high, but they don't look it. Nice photo regardless. The towers of the central business district are roughly double the height of these buildings, but out of frame. Here is some of it:









By Ericeric.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

We've not seen many Toronto pics posted here, so I will post a few from my collection. I took none of these pictures, and most I don't have any idea who took them as that information was not included with the posting. Some of them I have an idea, and will post what information I was given. Some of them were taken a number of years ago, and the scene has changed by now with new construction:








































































(photo possibly taken by aersdt)









(photo by Himy Syed)









(flickrcompeople55976115N00)









(flickrcompeoplenotorious_indian)









(IMG_7969copybyDonB)[/QUOTE]


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

1.Toronto
2.Melbourne
3.Sydney
4.Montreal
5.Kuala Lumpur

6.Vancouver
7.Singapore
8.Calgary
9.London
10.Gold Coast


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Posted by Achivist at UrbanToronto










http://www.tobuilt.ca/travel/TorontoH/pages/TorontoPano1.htm










http://www.tobuilt.ca/travel/TorontoH/pages/TorontoPano2.htm










http://www.tobuilt.ca/travel/TorontoH/pages/TorontoPano3.htm


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

1. Sydney
2. Toronto
3. KL
4. Melbourne
5. Singapore

6. Calgary
7. Vancouver
8. Brisbane
8. London
10. Montreal


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA

by Razuryza









by chorchuan2010









by Daniel Cheong


















by PanoramaXL


----------



## tonkster (Nov 15, 2007)

very attractive!

For me, it has to be one of the australian skylines. They arent neccesarily the biggest, but the waterside settings, the density and the quality of the towers... just makes the skyline so beautiful. After that its a toss up between Kuala Lumpur and Toronto. I think Kuala is a lot more beautiful though, so maybe I'll go for that.

London currently, isnt doing it for me. Its getting better and better, and in 4 years or so it would probably be top (or close to the top) of my list. But for now, the city doesnt have enough towers, and canary wharf is a bit too boxy. Its getting a lot better though, mind.


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

^^True but maybe Australian cities have some good skyscrapers.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

my favourite skylines in the future will be:

New york ( as it was always )
Chicago
Toronto
Dubai


----------



## Mercurius (Mar 29, 2007)

Toronto has an awesome skyline! Uk skylines can't even compare to other commonwealth cities though.


----------



## canadave87 (Oct 8, 2007)

ZZ-II said:


> my favourite skylines in the future will be:
> 
> New york ( as it was always )
> Chicago
> ...


Toronto is the only one of those in the Commonwealth...


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

ZZ-II said:


> my favourite skylines in the future will be:
> 
> New york ( as it was always )
> Chicago
> ...


Heads up --- something happenend in 1812 that excludes New York and Chicago from this. 

Dubai ain't in the club, either. 



One city that could have representation here is *Hong Kong *-- it's city council still has some representation within the Commonwealth of Nations - although only as an observer state since 1997.


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

TAllerbetter,

WOW! This pic looks like Beijing. Honetly, not sure how I feel about that freeway -- but the word "severe" comes to mind.

Amazing ubanity though.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Sydney, Gold Coast, Vancouver, Auckland, Melbourne (no particular order)


----------



## PrinzPaulEugen (May 27, 2005)

Toronto, Singapore, Melbourne, Gold Coast, Dunedin.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Singapore skyline taken by encon:



















The Commonwealth's busiest harbour ------->
(pic by Cliff)


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

^^ Crazy!That skyline just rocks.

@Taller,Better them pictures are insanely good.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Glad you enjoy...here's another pic of the skyline taken by NickL


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Alphaville said:


> Heads up --- something happenend in 1812 that excludes New York and Chicago from this.
> .


1776, actually! In 1812 they tried to drag us along, but failed! :cheers:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Raffles: what is all that construction opposite the main cluster in Singapore? Are there threads in the 'Highrises' section documenting what is planned there or are these going to be low rises?


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

city of mexico


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ You do understand, do you not, that Mexico is not in the Commonwealth?


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

^^ True but there still great pictures.
Any body got any pictures of Darwin because i heard its impressive for it's size.
I think it's a real hard one.It will be interesting to see what the skylines look like in 2010 or 2012.


----------



## canadave87 (Oct 8, 2007)

Taller said:


> ^^ You do understand, do you not, that Mexico is not in the Commonwealth?


People seem to be having difficulty with the concept of what is and is not the Commonwealth... lol.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

isaidso said:


> Raffles: what is all that construction opposite the main cluster in Singapore? Are there threads in the 'Highrises' section documenting what is planned there or are these going to be low rises?


That's the site of the CBD expansion. There is a mix of highrise projects and infrastructure being built at the moment. The relevant threads:

Marina Bay Sands Resort:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354746

Marina Bay Financial Centre:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=389621

Gardens by the Bay:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=509703

General thread for the area:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=236570


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

For me 
1. Kuala Lumpur
2. Singapore
3. Vancouver
4. Toronto, 
5. Melbourne 
6. Sydney


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Toronto
Kuala Lumpur
Melbourne
Singapore


----------

